#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-24
<kristian-aalborg> sound-natty: hvordan er natty?
<sound-natty> kristian-aalborg:  meget alfa agtig... men er eneste måde hvorpå jeg kan få wifi på denne maskine
<kristian-aalborg> kunne du ikke eventuelt hente/patche en kernel?
<sound-natty> kristian-aalborg: det kunne jeg ikke få til at virke... der er ikke en åben driver, men skal bruge en lukket som ikke kunne finde mit wifi i maverick...
<MikeDK> sound-natty, hvilket wifikort har du ?
<sound-natty> MikeDK: et ukendt broadcom... :03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 0576 (rev 01)
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> hvilken driver bruger du så?
<sound-natty> den propieritære broadcom driver
<MikeDK> altså STA versionen?
<sound-natty> ja
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> kunne være du skulle prøve med den anden driver
<MikeDK> bcm5700
<sound-natty> det har jeg prøvet... virker ikke
<MikeDK> hhm
<MikeDK> har du upgraded til network-manager ppa?
<MikeDK> så du får nyeste network-manager updates
<MikeDK> det har namlig virket på min tx1345eo
<MikeDK> nemlig
<sound-natty> nej det har jeg ikke prøvet...
<MikeDK> men dog med bcm3412 kort
<MikeDK> bcm4312*
<sound-natty> men så længe jeg ikk bruger unity desktop så er det næsten ok med natty
<MikeDK> yeah, synes osse det virker ok, men unity sutter max
<MikeDK> men ok, den er jo stadig i start-alpha stadiet
<sound-natty> jeg kan se ideen med unity, og egentlig godt lide den, men det er bare ikke stabilt nok pt
<MikeDK> præcis
 * sound-natty skal lige ud og handle
<sound-natty> brb
<MikeDK> har osse valgt classic desktop pt
<MikeDK> rgr
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål findes der noget software der kan lave et "falskt" webcam som viser et billede eller mit skrivebord? Jeg kan nemlig ikke fjerne webcamet i Flash-settings
<AJenbo> Ja
<AJenbo> Hvor for skal du fjerne det i flash hvis du ikke har et?
<Adejel> Fordi jeg skal udsende lyd, men ikke mit webcam
<AJenbo> Adejel, prøv WebCamStudio
<AJenbo> Hej og velkommen Ubuntubruger0
<Ubuntubruger0> tak
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg skal lave en boot floppy disk med smb.bin med filen er for stor til en floppy hvad gør jeg ??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, bruger en CDROM istedet
<lars_t_h> og så skal din PC naturligvis have et CDROM drev, eller kunne boote fra et ekstern USB CDROM drev
<Ubuntubruger0> cd rom virker ikke og usb boot er ikke med i bios
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, så skal du lægge en boot-loader ind på disketten som starter boot-loader på CDROM (daisy-chain boot loading kaldes det)
<Ubuntubruger0> der er windows på nu er det et windows program
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, windows?
<Ubuntubruger0> ja jeg skal havde smidt win ud og ubuntu ind
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, det program jeg snakker om kan være GRUB2, men der findes også andre: kører du kun en 32-bit linux findes der en DOS linux boot loader, du kan downloade FreeDOS og bruge den uden at skulle ud i piratkopiering
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, gujin.sourceforge.net, og syslinux
<lars_t_h> FreeDOS: http://www.freedos.org/
<Ubuntubruger0> okay.. hvad er comando fra dos til at starte ubuntu op hvilken fil skal jeg have fat i der ??? har en live ubuntu usb
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, Windows ryger automatisk ud, når et Ubuntus inststallationsprogram sletter harddisken, du skal bare vælge, "brug hele harddisken" - kig også på min ubuntu 10.04 installations guide på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum
<Ubuntubruger0> den er jeg med på.. ved bare ikke helt hvordan freedos virker
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, AUTOEXEC.BAT startes automatisk, og i den fil skriver du bare den kommando der starter bootloaderen, så startes den auromatisk
<lars_t_h> *automatisk
<Ubuntubruger0> og hvad er det ?
<lars_t_h> den skal ligge i A:\
<lars_t_h> AUTOEXEC.BAT er bare en tekstfil emd kommandoer du vil have kørt lige når DOS er startet
<lars_t_h> *emd/med
<lars_t_h> du får måske også brug for at indlæse en DOs device driver til CDROm drevet det gør du i A:\CONFIG.SYS - bemærk at de filer jeg nævner skal du selv oprette hvis de ikke er der i forvejen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, du får muligvis mest ud af at lægge et indlæg på vores forum
<Ubuntubruger0> tak jeg ser på det
<lars_t_h> DOS er kun en mulig løsning - og du ikke besrevet din computer for, det er ikke sikkert du overhovet kan starte Ubuntus installationsprogram, fordi din computr er for gammel
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har haft install ubuntu men der kunne man ikke lave partion om det var med wubi
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg lukker af og tak for hjælpen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, wubi installerer sig som en fil i dit windows filsystem,. hvilket gør at filmen knækker for Ubuntu, hvilmen knækker for windows
<MikeDK> eehmm hvad med smart boot manager?
<lars_t_h> *hvilmen/når
<MikeDK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<lars_t_h> udmærket forslag
<MikeDK> aaah det er måske den i er igang med
<MikeDK> der skrives noget om sbm.bin som ligger i selve iso'en
<MikeDK> nyeste version af sbm kan hentes her http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, næh - jeg havde et forslag oppe om at bruge old school DOS (FreeDOS + SYSLINUX eller ligende)
<lars_t_h> men der er mange muligheder
<MikeDK> SYSLinux??
<MikeDK> eksistere den til windows?
<MikeDK> eller mener du unetbootin?
<lars_t_h> det er en DOS linux boot loader
<MikeDK> aaah okay
<lars_t_h> altså et DOS programder kan boote linux, eller starte en anden bootloader på f.eks en CDROM
<MikeDK> efter hvad jeg kan se er det ikke andet end forskellige bootloaders
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, true
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, hov unetbootin er ikke en bootloader - det er et program der kan lægge et boot-image på et medie - og det er ikke det samme
<lars_t_h> men det ved su sikkert godt
<lars_t_h> *su/du
<MikeDK> yeps ved jeg meget godt, har brugt den en hel del faktisk
<MikeDK> men unetbootin er efterhånden blevet ret buggy
<MikeDK> i hvert tilfælde på linux
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ping
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har en, jeg tror vil more dig... øjeblik
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, pong
<kristian-aalborg> http://ayozone.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/bashrc.txt
<kristian-aalborg> I andre må selvfølgelig gerne prøve den også :)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: har du prøvet den?
<lars_t_h> så først at du havde skrevt nu. kigger ...
<lars_t_h> *skrevet
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nej, ikke endnu jeg har - sådan lidt rigeligt at lave
<kristian-aalborg> ah, np
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-25
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål : jeg har hentet et gaaaaaaaammelt spil der skal køre i dosbox, men har ikke helt styr på hvordan det funger? spillet ligger i en .zip på desktop - what to do next?
<AJenbo> snigepige, installer dos box og pak spillet ud i den mappe som er mountet i dosbox
<snigepige> AJenbo, jeg løj i øvrigt - det er en .ace
<snigepige> AJenbo, hvor finder jeg den mappe? altså den der er mountet i dosbox?
<AJenbo> kan du godt finde ud af at udpakke ace filer?
<snigepige> AJenbo, det ved jeg sgutte for har ikke prøvet før ;O)
<AJenbo> intro mount
<snigepige> yes - så langt er jeg også kommet
<AJenbo> pak dit program ud i ~/dosprogs/mitprogram
<AJenbo> og i dosbox skriver du så mount c ~/dosprogs
<snigepige> skal jeg så først skrive mount ~/dosprog ?
<AJenbo> c:
<AJenbo> cd mitprogram
<AJenbo> og så navnet på exe filen
<snigepige> vent lidt
<AJenbo> har du oprettet dosprogs i din bruger mappe?
<AJenbo> eller hjemmemappe som den heder
<AJenbo> /home/snigepige/dosprogs
<snigepige> AJenbo, nej der er bare den der .dosbox under skjulte.. det er ikke den vel? jeg skal bare lave en mappe der heder det eller hvad?
<AJenbo> ja
<snigepige> AJenbo, ok - skal lige lure hvordan jeg pakker .ace ud - vent lidt
<AJenbo> åben softwarecenteret og installer ACE
<AJenbo> (ACE - arkiv-/udpakningsværktøj)
<AJenbo> Hvis du har dosbox åben er det bedst at du lukker den nu.
<snigepige> hvordan skulle det der ACE virke? synes ikke det dukker op som mulighed
<AJenbo> den skulle kunne åbne det med arkivhåndteringen når du har installeret ACE
<snigepige> well, den vil ikke udpakke
<snigepige> vil godt åbne med filhåndtering
<AJenbo> og så bare drag and drop?
<snigepige> 'et fejl opstod ud fra kommandolinie skriver den så, men ingen detaljer
<AJenbo> har har du hentet programmet?
<AJenbo> lyder som om arkivet er skadet
<snigepige> ja
<snigepige> måske
<snigepige> ku prøve et andet sted
<AJenbo> skulle have stået "Hvor har du hentet programmet"
<AJenbo> så kan jeg også lige prøve
<snigepige> SÅ
<snigepige> fandt den i en zip i stedet
<snigepige> ~dosprogs/PIZZA nu er jeg inde i
<snigepige> (det er pizza tycoon :OD)
<snigepige> så er det vel noget med install.exe'n?
<snigepige> http://spil.downloadcentral.dk/?PizzaTycoon/Strategi/Abandonware/1002 i øvrigt
<snigepige> far ace-udgaven
<snigepige> for
<AJenbo> ok har jeg også problemer med
<snigepige> ok :)
<snigepige> men min zip virker
<AJenbo> nå men back to buisness
<AJenbo> hvor lage du filerne til spillet
<snigepige> har pakket den ud i dosprogs
<snigepige> der er en mappe med det hele i nu
<snigepige> (02:04)
<AJenbo> ok, det er en god ide at have dens egen mappe til den hvis nu du skal have flere programmer der ind på et senere tidspunkt
<AJenbo> så åben ~/.dosbox/dosbox-0.74.conf
<AJenbo> gå helt til bunden og tilføj dette:
<AJenbo> mount c ~/dosprogs
<AJenbo> c:
<AJenbo> de 2 linjer
<snigepige> min hedder -0.73 - er det ligemeget
<AJenbo> ja meget
<snigepige> ok
<AJenbo> det betyder nok at du er på ubuntu 10.04
<AJenbo> og jeg på 10.10
<AJenbo> gem filen, start dosbox
<AJenbo> skriv
<AJenbo> cd undermappen-for-dit-spil
<AJenbo> navnet-på-exe-filen
<AJenbo> du kan bruge "dir" til at se en liste af filer i den mappe du er i (lidt som ls i linux)
<snigepige> ok - den installerer vist nu :D
<AJenbo> Super :)
<AJenbo> det er ikke alle programmer der har installationer, men du skulle jo være godt på vej nu.
<snigepige> heheeee - tak skal du have! Jeg ELSKER det spil!
<snigepige> jeg bliver ikke til at komme i kontakt med nu den næste måned!
<AJenbo> uha :)
<snigepige> AJenbo, du - på højde med Erik der lavede min ferarri er nu udkåret som månedens helt!
<AJenbo> sig til hvis lyden ikke virker det er ikke altid den gør det
<snigepige> det er et totalt åndssvagt spil men der er så mange sjove detaljer i det
<AJenbo> :)
<snigepige> AJenbo, pyt med det - havde heller ikke højtalere eller andre hightech ting tilbage i 90'erne da jeg spillede det hehe
<snigepige> smækker radio på ;O)
<AJenbo> ok :o)
<snigepige> sååå fik jeg lige skrevet keycontrols for DOSbox ned også
<snigepige> Men tak for hjælpen, AJenbo, nu vil jeg gå i seng med et smil på læben og glæde mig til at game i DOSbox haha
<Ubuntubruger1> er der en som kan hjælpe mig med at få+ det trådløse netværk til at virke
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg skal start ubuntu install fra grub fra en usb stik hvordan gør jeg det ?
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg skal start ubuntu install fra grub fra en usb stik hvordan gør jeg det ? forstod ikke så meget af det link du har lagt ind i forumet
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-26
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige installeret den nye version af ubuntu. I installationen går der dog noget galt. Den vil ikke installere bootloaderen. Nu har jeg så manuelt installeret grub (problemet var måske relateret til noget FlexNet). Når jeg starter gider den dog stadig ikke boote. Jeg ender blot i grub hvor jeg kan skrive kommandoer. Hvordan kommer jeg videre?
<Ubuntubruger4> svar en eller anden...
<Ubuntubruger4> kan ikke rigtigt finde ud af det her...
<Ubuntubruger0> ll
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål" en der kan hjælpe en nybegynder med opsætning??
<Ubuntubruger5> OK så kan sq ikke finde ud af det.....
<kim^> ?spørgsmål hvordan loader man en .iso og executer en.exe fil derpå i wine, hvor .exe filen ikke er executeable ? Det er et spil jeg har hentet og pakket ud og skal installere den i wine
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-27
<lars_t_h> kim^, den exe bliver du nødt til at kopiere ud til et sted hvor du har skriverettigheder, så du kan gøre den til et program ved at sætte execute-bitten(e)
<lars_t_h> iso filen kan du åbne med gmointiso som du først skal installere, kim^
<kim^> ok
<lars_t_h> bare skriv iso og kig efter mount så finder du den
<lars_t_h> iso i søge-feltet, ^ kim^
<kim^> jeps got it
<lars_t_h> kim^, vigtigt: er der andre filer ' specielt *dll skalde være i samme mappe som *.exe filen
<kim^> jeps det er hele spillet der er i den iso
<lars_t_h> det er nemmest at råkopiere hele mappen
<kim^> kan du gøre det indefra gmount
<kim^> ?
<lars_t_h> ok så er du nok nødt til at råkopiere alle filer i roden af den iso over i en ny undermappe i din hjemmemappe
<lars_t_h> kim ^
<lars_t_h> kim^, nej da - tænk dig om - hvilket program bruger du til at kigge i mapper med, og arbejde med filer?
<lars_t_h> Filhåndtering Nautilis fra Steder menuen, kim^
<kim^> ok
<lars_t_h> kim^, du angav en monteringsmappe, som skal være en tom mappe, den tomme mappe er ikke tom efter mount, så det er den din iso fil er monteret i
<kim^> jeps er inde i den nu
<kim^> tak for hjælpen lars_t_h :)
<lars_t_h> kim^, når du engang er færdig med bruge den mountede iso file lukker du først den filhåndtering om arbejder i iso filens filsystem, og klikker du på en unmount knap i gmountiso
<lars_t_h> kim^, god fornøjelse med spillet :)
<kim^> takker :) Det er medal of honor 2010 :)
<AJenbo> Man kan vel også bare pakke den ud med arkivhåndteringen?
<Ubuntubruger8> TEST TEST TESTING
<pixiarvai> hey
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntu Danmark er en *person* på FB?!
<pixiarvai> og ?? der er også byggemand bob hehe
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg er i gang md en XBMC installation og guiden siger jeg skal gå til System -> Administration -> Software Sources, men den synes at være væk i Ubuntu 10.10 hvad gør en novice som mig?
<soren> Ubuntubruger9: System -> Administration ->Synaptic -> Indstillinger -> Arkiver.
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har installeret dansk, men alligevel ser det engelsk ud, jeg tror dog jeg har fundet det, jeg åbnede Synaptic Package Manager og gik derefter til settings/repositories
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, det er programmer-ubuntu softwarecernter-rediger-softwarekiller nu
<AJenbo> hvis dit system stadig er på engelsk manglede du nok en internet forbindelse under installationen
<AJenbo> åben system-administration-sprogunderstøttelse
<AJenbo> så skulle den hente de manglende sprog pakker
<AJenbo> sørg også for at dansk står øvert på listen der inde.
<Ubuntubruger9> Super, det lader til at have hjulpet. Sproget er nu ingen barriere så længe det er konsekvent ENTEN dansk eller engelsk. Den fandt en fejl og er nu ved at installere.
<Ubuntubruger9> Humm, har nu stået længe med teksten "waiting for Synaptic to exit" nu håber jeg ikke den crasher... Takker for hjælpen indtil videre i øvrigt, går ud fra at her kommer mange som mig forbi.
<AJenbo> der har været en del der ikke kunne finde softwarekiller
<AJenbo> har du lukket synaptic?
<Ubuntubruger9> Jep, fandt ud af det var MIG den ventede på. Pinligt...
<AJenbo> :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Avs, har lige været inde i XBMC og det gik dæl'me trægt. Jeg mistænker video-driveren.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-28
<lars_t_h> hej jlouis jeg har fået min "Erlang and OTP in Action" bog idag - god bog
<lars_t_h> jeg er dog stadig ret rookie ud i erlang
<lars_t_h> eller det var faktisk igår (torsdag - det er nat nu)
<lars_t_h> brb, ny kerne
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at tage over til Open Source Days den 05. marts. er der nogen der ved hvad det koster?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål kan man gøre som i synaptic hvor man kan vælge at installere LAMP  bare i aptitude eller skal man vælge enkelte pakker for så kan jeg jo lige så godt bruge apt-get
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål kan man ikke browse og downloade i en terminal
<sound-bell1> nikolaj_basher:  jo med wget kan du hente ting ned f,eks
<nikolaj_basher> sound-bell1, tak det fandt jeg ud af, men fandt faktisk en browser lynx er ginial
<sound-bell1> jep
<sound-bell1> jeg kunne bare ikke huske hvad den hed
<nikolaj_basher> sound-bell1, ved du derimod hvordan jeg får normal tegnsætning i PuTTy?
<nikolaj_basher> så jeg kan skrive `
<sound-bell1> bruger ikke putty så nej, men mon ikke det er noget med at kalde putty med et parameter for tegnsætning
<sound-bell1> prøv man putty
<nikolaj_basher> sound-bell1, fandt bare et andet program der ikke havde det problem
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-29
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, putty er en windows klient til ssh
<AJenbo> den er grafisk lige som så meget andet i windows, og mener ikke den kan kaldes med parameter
<AJenbo> tror hvis der er en masse indstillinger til tegnsætning, men mener også serverens opsætning har betydning for putty.
<sound-bell1> AJenbo:  findes putty ikke også til linux? mener at have hørt om det i forbindelse med noget forbindelse til mail og telnet osv
<sound-bell1> aptitude search putty
<sound-bell1> p   putty                           - Telnet/SSH client for X
<AJenbo> ja der findes også en port af putty til x men kunne nærmest ikke forstille mig nogen bruger den
<AJenbo> kan selfølige tage gruligt fejl :)
<AJenbo> vill self forklare hvorfor han hade så let ved at finde en alternativ klient
<MichaelMunk> hej er der en som kan hjælpe mig med at få en usb stick til at mounte som noget andet end USB0, hvor jeg også har en tdc mobil internet stick i maskinen ?
<MichaelMunk> ?spørgsmål er der en som kan hjælpe mig med at få en usb stick til at mounte som noget andet end USB0, hvor jeg også har en tdc mobil internet stick i maskinen ?
<MichaelMunk> læse må man jo godt da bare indimellem ;)
<MichaelMunk>  "?spørgsmål" Nogen der kan hjælpe med at mounte en usb stick som andet end root ?
<pixiarvai> det lyder som om du ikke har rettigheder til den usb, prøv denne guide http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#37  sudo chown -R burde virke
<MichaelMunk> super jeg prøver jo lige at fyre den af.. den bliver mounted som usb0 og derefter får jeg ikke rettighed til den...
<pixiarvai> så er det vel sudo chown -R /media/usb0
<pixiarvai> hjalp det ?
<MichaelMunk> er lige igang den driller lidt.
<pixiarvai> SP er om det så er det rigtige navn, prøv at gå ind under Filsystem>media og se om usb nu hedder usb0
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, Åbn System > Administration > brugere og grupper
<MichaelMunk> lars> ja ?
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, marker dit brugernavn 8hvis det ikke allerede er markeret), og vælg så avancerede instillinger knappen
<lars_t_h> tryk din kode ind, og så ok
<lars_t_h> vælg fanebladet Brugerindstillinger
<MichaelMunk> jep :) er så langt :)
<lars_t_h> sæt flueben ud for "Benyt automatisk adgang til eksterne lagermedier"
<MichaelMunk> den er sat :)
<MichaelMunk> :(
<lars_t_h> der er måske også andre ting du vil give dig selv lov til
<lars_t_h> tryk på ok
<MichaelMunk> skal jeg logge af og på for at få det effektueret
<lars_t_h> prøv den 3 sidste - den med FUSE
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, ikke normalt
<lars_t_h> sæt flueben i den med FUSE tryk ok og luk så
<MichaelMunk> ok --- lart th.. vil lige prøve at hive den ud og ind igen så :)
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, hot tip: begynd at skrive de første bogstaver af mit nick og tryk så på tabular tasten (tasten til højre for a)
<lars_t_h> har du skrevet nok at der kun er en valgmulighed vil resten af mit nick blive skrevet
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hehe jaja.. skal lige have xchat til at funge ordenligt.. hehe
<lars_t_h> gælder også de andres nick
<lars_t_h> self
<MichaelMunk> hmm prøver lige at genstarte og så se om det har hjulpet.. den siger stadig at jeg ikke er root... :(
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, det burde vel reelt ikke være nødvendigt, men gør det nu alligevel.. kommer lige om lidt så :)
<lars_t_h> ok
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  du må gerne hjælpe ham færdig, jeg har fået en grim hovedpine, så jeg orker ikke så meget lige pt
<lars_t_h> ok, pixiarvai - meget gerne, og kyl lige 2 pinex indenbords - de gør underværker
<pixiarvai> jeg satser på kaffen først, jeg drikker normalt 2 kander om dagen, men jeg har ikke fået noget i dag hehehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ok
 * lars_t_h kan også godt lide kaf' :)
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hej igen...
<lars_t_h> hej
<MichaelMunk> det hjalp desværre ikke..
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk Jeg vil herne have dig til at installere en pakke der hedder afuse - den ser ud til at kunne løse dit problem
<lars_t_h> Om den pakke står der "Afuse is a FUSE based filesystem which implements filesystem automounting"
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den er igang.. og den ødelægger ikke min mobil internet tdc ??
<lars_t_h> lige hvad du har brug for
<lars_t_h> mount har noget emd filsystemer at gøre
<lars_t_h> *emd/med
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den er installeret... vi ser hvad den siger til det
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hmm den siger at den failed to mount min san-disk nøgle
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, dvs at den prøvede men noget gik galt ...
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, tjah den gør det godtnok når jeg hiver den ind og ud, men stadig uden at jeg kan oprette mapper etc. på nøglen...
<lars_t_h> kan jeg få dig til at oprette en support tråd i vores forum - så tager jeg den op der - vi skal nemlig til at dykke ned i nogle logfiler nu
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, ^
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, jeg kan sagtens gøre det derinde, men vi har desværre begrænset tid, da det er min kærestes computer, og hun tager desværre hjem om ikke så længe.. men vi tager fat så hurtigt som muligt
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, ok - jeg har nemlig mistanke om at det filsystem bliver monteret read-only
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den står som root ejer den og jeg er ikke root så jeg kan ikke ændre rettighederne...
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hvilket område vil du gerne have det i ? opsætning eller overordnet hardware ?
<lars_t_h> skal lige logge ind ...
<pixiarvai> Ekstern Hardware
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, bare gør som pixiarvai skriver
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den er hermed oprettet i extern hardware
<lars_t_h> link, plz?
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13041
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, det du spørger efter kan opnås med udev regler. jeg kan godt lave en "automounting med udev regler" guide
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, det er noget med at køre nogle kommandoer kigge efter noget bestemt information, og skrive nogle tekstfiler
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hmm det var ikke det jeg var på jagt efter.. det hele er startet fordi hun fik 2 nye usb nøgler, som hun så efterfølgende ikke kunne ændre på andre steder..
<lars_t_h> og så selvfølgelig lige teste dem før de tages i brug
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den ene til musik til bilen, og den anden til dokumenter som skal rettes og ændres andre steder end lige på hendes egen computer...
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, ja ok - men udev regler er ret nemme at lave  - og så kan du lave navne som hedder noget andet end usb0
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, det vil selvfølgelig være fino med en guide.. men tænker bare det er lidt overkill i denne sag... men for andre kunne det jo være fint.. :)
<lars_t_h> det smarte er at den dims altid vil blive koblet på en bestemt mappe (den du vælger)
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, lyder fornuftigt.. men hva så den dag hvor der kommer endnu en nøgle mere så skal disse regler vel opdateres ?
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, jeg ved at det har manges interesse, og det tager ikke så lang tid - og jeg ved også at det virker
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, det lyder som noget du skal gøre ;) er vist lidt for uerfaren med de regler...
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, jamen så lad os da prøve det :) så bliver MANGE jo glade :D
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, man laver et sæt regler (2 regler pr nøgle), så man skal ikke ændre i de regler man har, man skal lave 2 nye
<lars_t_h> det er også noget jeg tror jeg vil tage med i mit vodun program i version 2
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, jeg troede bare jeg var ved at blive tosset, da den absolut var på tværs og jeg har så slettet dem og oprettet dem igen med gparted..
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hov, er det blevet færdig eller ligger det stadig i sandkassen ?
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, den der afuse skal du så helst lige slette helt: sudo apt-get purge afuse
<lars_t_h> efter apt-get kan du tilføje --assume-yes
<lars_t_h> husk mellem rum mellem hvert ord
<lars_t_h> brb - skal lige ned til mit vasketøj
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, den er så væk igen :)
 * lars_t_h er tilbage, MichaelMunk 
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, jeg begynder at arbejde på den guide
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, lyder super.. du må sige hvis jeg skal give dig nogle data eller noget i den stil ??
<lars_t_h> jeg skriver et indlæg i forum i din tråd om jeg laver den udev regel guide
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, ikke nødvendigt, jeg bruger en af mine egne USB flash drev som eksempel
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, super duper :)
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, hvad er linket til dit indlæg i forum (lidt nemmere for mig)
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13041
<lars_t_h> kigger
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, jeg har lige skrevet et indlæg i din tråd, og du får en email lidt senere om indlægget
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, lyder godt. .tak skal du have :)
<lars_t_h> det er ok, jeg har haft den guide på min TODO liste i et stykke tid nu , og nu har jeg en undskyldning for at få den lavet
<MichaelMunk> jeps. jeg kigger efter den senest på mandag hvor jeg igen er i nærheden af maskinen :)
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hehe.. tjah de der todo lister er nogle grimmer nogle.. de kan godt komme til at ride en som en mare.. og bare blive længere og længere.. :) især hvis ens bedre ½del styrer dem.. *GG*
<lars_t_h> MichaelMunk, du får en email når jeg laver et indlæg om at guiden er klar
<lars_t_h> (jeg skriver et indlæg i din tråd)
<MichaelMunk> lars_t_h, hehe tak tak :)
<MichaelMunk> ..
<MichaelMunk> smutter for idag :)
<lars_t_h> ok
<MikeDK> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/sublime-text-2-is-nice-textmade.html
<eee-bang> hej - det er kristian-aalborg her
<eee-bang> har nogle freaky problemer med min stationære
<eee-bang> pludselig genstartede den... nu vil den slet ikke starte
<eee-bang> kommer ikke længere end grub, så rebooter den sig selv
<eee-bang> har sat en cd i... der sker ingenting
<eee-bang> den siger bare "bip bib bip"
<kristian-aalborg> hej igen
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.guloggratis.dk/computere/stationaer/ibm/annonce/9997144
<kristian-aalborg> nogen kommentarer til denne?
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, ping?
<kristian-aalborg> snigepige, ping?
<snigepige> kristian-aalborg, pong
<kristian-aalborg> tak
<kristian-aalborg> jeg røg af før uden at kunne se det nogen steder, så er lidt mistænksom ;)
<snigepige> ah ok
<snigepige> kristian-aalborg, du er heller ikke på -snak
<kristian-aalborg> det er jeg klar over, men det er heller ikke meningen
<snigepige> ok :OD
<Ubuntubruger7> godaften. nogen der har lyst til at svare på et ubuntu 10.10 install sp?
<Ubuntubruger7> touchpad & netkort virker under Live-CD men ikke efter install på HD?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, den ser faktisk ok ud, kan ikke lige huske hvilken cpu der sidder i lige de modeller af thinkcentre
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, hhmm, har du prøvet under System->indstillinger->mus?
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, der er ret mange varianter, ser det ud til
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, ja det er der nemlig, men de gamle desktop modeller mener jeg maximum er celeron, ellers er der ældre Pentium II og III og sådan
<MikeDK> kan godt være en Pentium IIII
<MikeDK> http://brugtecomputere.dk/product.asp?product=1667
<kristian-aalborg> det tror jeg
<MikeDK> efter hvad kan se, ser den ret billig ud,
<MikeDK> den du har kig på
<Ubuntubruger7> MikeDK, så vidt jeg kunne se havde jeg kun mulighed for at ændre opførsel for musen, dvs klikhastighed mm. Der var ingen info om device eller lign. Det spøjse er - hvis jeg booter Live-CD'en har jeg touchpad support. Hvis jeg booter installeren direkte er der ingen support. (og det er der så heller ikke efter install) Jeg prøver som en sidste option at køre installeren fra Live-CD booten og tilvælger upgrade download 
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<kristian-aalborg> men min desktop er måske ikke død alligevel, så det kan være jeg slipper
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, ja ellers kan du installere pakken der hedder gsynaptics
<Ubuntubruger7> MikeDK - ok. Den bør vel ligge på min Live-CD, så jeg bør kunne installere den derfra. Det undrer mig at der er forskel i hvilken HW der er understøttet "out-of-the-box" i en Live-CD vs en install af samme distro..
<MikeDK> hhmm, tjaa, hvilken laptop er det du har installeret på ?
<Ubuntubruger7> MikeDK, det er en Acer Aspire 7730
<Ubuntubruger7> ubiquity er lige crashet mens jeg har prøvet at starte en install fra Live-CD boot. Det kører bare... ;-)
<MikeDK> det er heller ikke alt hardware som virker OOTB
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> har du ikke installeret en gang???
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har installeret én gang, men jeg har ikke netværk eller mus/touchpad oppe at køre deri. Så jeg tænkte at jeg bare kan starte installeren igen (denne gang fra Live-CD bootet op) og omformattere + installere med download af updates
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, ja kunne være et forsøg værd
<Ubuntubruger7> det virkede sgu! :-D
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-30
<Ubuntubruger8> det er ole i ballerup. davs alle sammen
<Ubuntubruger8> spørgsmål ? er her nogen der vil svare?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har et while spørgsmål inde på de tekniske sider
<Ubuntubruger4> <Test>: UBertha: lspci
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvordan ændrer jeg til mit eget navn ??
<Ubuntubruger4> Der står jeg skal have tålmod.. Hvor længe ???
<askhl> Ubuntubruger4, hej
<askhl> Ubuntubruger4, afhængigt af hvilket program du bruger til at forbinde med, kan du muligvis ændre dit navn med "/nick MITNAVN"
<askhl> Ubuntubruger4, ...
<MikeDK> askhl, han bruger java-chatten fra forum
<MikeDK> ubuntudanmark.dk/chat
<MikeDK> eehhmm
<MikeDK> når det hedder den så ikke mere
<MikeDK> det er qwebirc nu
<askhl> O.k., bruger den også /nick, MikeDK?
<MikeDK> aner det ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> mikedk her
<Ubuntubruger5> checker lige med nickændring
<askhl> Det ser ud til at virke på standardmåden
<mikedk_> aah ja sådan
<mikedk_> det virker som det skal
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Når jeg forsøger fildeling får jeg fejl "Kan ikke montere stedet. Kunne ikke hente delingsliste fra server"
<Spage> Jeg har lavet tilladelse med Nautilus og prøver at få kontakt ved at "Steder>netværk>windowsnetværk"
<Spage> Fejlen komme ligegyldigt hvilken maskine jeg prøver fra. Hvorfor kan jeg ikke se den anden maskine
<Spage> ?
<nikolaj_basher> Spage, det har jeg prøvet det problem, det hjalp jeg installerede samba. så kunne jeg fange den ved hjælp af ipen
<Spage> Er samba ikke standard i 10.10 ?
<nikolaj_basher> har ingen anelse men tror det ikke
<nikolaj_basher> du kan jo skrive apt-get install samba
<Spage> synaptic siger at samba er installeret
<nikolaj_basher> hmm også client
<Spage> sudo apt-get install samba siger "Færdig.  samba er i forvejen den nyeste version."
<Spage> SÃ¥ er den vel installeret ?
<nikolaj_basher> ja det burde den, jeg ville prøve at se om jeg kan mounte den manuelt hvis jeg var dig
<nikolaj_basher> Spage, kan ikke huske kommandoen jeg brugte men prøv at se man samba
<nikolaj_basher> der er et program der hedder smbmount
<nikolaj_basher> se om det ikke kan hjælpe dig
<Spage> ok - tak så langt. Prøver om jeg kan få hul den vej.
<nikolaj_basher> Spage, selv tak
<Spage> nikolaj_basher, < Jeg kan manuelt angive IP i "Steder>Tilslut Server" og få forbindelse mellem de to maskiner, begge veje. Hvis je prøver "Steder>Netværk>windows-netværk" Får jeg fejlen 'Kan ikke montere stedet'
<nikolaj_basher> Spage, det var også sådan jeg fik det til at virke, droppede det med windows-netværk.. Så kan ikke hjælpe dig mere end det jeg har gjort desværre
<Spage> :(  Det kan selvfølgelig virke som en nødløsning i en snæver vending, ot tak for det, men kan da ikke være meningen at det skal være sådan. Prøver lige om der er en anden der er vågen og har en løsning.
<sound-natty> Spage:  problemet er at selv ikke microsoft kan finde ud af deres egen samba protekol
<Spage> Er det et generelt problem at hjemmenetværk ikke dur i ubuntu ?
<sound-natty> meningen er at man skal kunne browse alle maskiner på nettet via denne "windowsnetværk" men da dette er en sikkerhedsproblem har ms ændret i protokolden sådan som de nu lyster (det er jo deres  egen) derfor vil du også mellem forskellige windows versioner og enda forskellige servicepacks se at det heller ikke virker for dem
<sound-natty> smb protokolden er forøvrigt ikke åben men ganske lukket så det at der virker (rimelig ok) i ubuntu skyldes reverse engenearing og godt arbejde.
<sound-natty> Spage: hjemmenetværk duer skide godt... man skal bare ikke bruge ms'es lukkede og ufærdige protokol
<Spage> Har du en anden "smart" og hurtig måde, hvor man ikke skal være comp specialist er jeg åben for gode forslag. Har ikke nogle særlige ønsker om at det skal være MS, men jeg har 5 maskiner som skal kunne dele filer på kryds og tværs
<sound-natty> jeg bruger ssh og sftp
<sound-natty> trin 1: installer en ssh server. f.eks med "sudo aptitude install -y openssh-server"
<Spage> Men skal "server maskinen" så ikke altid være tændt for at det virker ?
<sound-natty> trin 2: på hver maskine går du i >steder>tilslut til server taster ip'en til serveren, vælger sftp, laver et bogmærke, giver det navn og forbinder
<sound-natty> du kan nu tilgå maskinen når den er tændt og den vil se ud som en del af dit eget filsystem når du mounter denne
<sound-natty> når du har installeret openssh-server på alle maskinerne, og oprettet de 4 genveje (en til hver af de andre maskiner) så kører det bare
<Spage> Ahh - Man kan have flere servere ?
<sound-natty> alternativt kunne du sætte en nas op som midtvejspunkt som alle snakkede ind til
<Spage> Nej - en central vil ikke fungere
<Spage> Men routeren tildeler jo forskellige IP'er hver gang man logger ind. Skal det så sættes op hver gang ?
<sound-natty> Spage:  så skal routeren sættes op til at tildele faste adresser til maskinerne
<sound-natty> alternativt kan du tilslutte fra gang til gang så skal du bare lige kende ipadressen på serveren
<sound-natty> hvor serveren er den maskine du skal tilgå
 * sound-natty skal genstarte lige om lidt (opdateringer til natty) 
<Spage> Skal lige være helt sikker. Kan man have ssh server på alle maskinerne ?
<sound-natty> ja det er bare en "service" der lytter.
<sound-natty> bruger du samba skal du også have en samba server kørende på alle maskinerne
<Spage> Jeg troede at jeg havde en samba client kørende
<sound-natty> en klient og en server er to forskellige ting... klienten skal forbinde til en server... uden serveren kan klienten intet og omvendt
<Spage> sound-natty,  Lækkert - har fået to maskiner til at "snakke sammen" ssh. Men skal man igennem flere gange brugernavn og password hver gang man logger på ?
<sound-natty> Spage: du skal taste brugernavn og password hver gang som udgangspunkt da forbindelsen er krypteret. men du kan hvis du kører med fast ip som vi snakkede om gemme det som genveje hvor brugernavnet er i genvejen, og du ka bede den huske passwordet hvis du ønsker dette
 * sound-natty skal lige genstarte til unity... spændende at se om den nye grafikdriver fiksede det også
<sound-natty> nå...ingen unity med ati-grafikkort... men compiz virker da endelig... Man må sige at de knokler med den nye narhval...
<Spage> sound-natty, > Nu har maskinerne  fast IP adresse, men når jeg trykker på genvejen insisterer den på et brugernavn og password. Hver gang
<Spage> Jeg har gemt "for altid"
<sound-natty> det er så fordi du ikke har tastet brugernavnet i genvejen da du oprettede dette
<Spage> hmm - prøver at gøre det om.
<Spage> sound-natty,  Bare rigtigt fint. Nu virker det. Men man bliver jo aldrig helt tilfreds, så kan man få den til at montere automatisk og hvad hvis computeren den vil mounte ikke er online ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-23
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der andre muligheder en qemu?
<nikolaj_basher> *end
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: der er bl.a. vmware, virtualbox
<stix> nikolaj_basher: bruger du KVM - er der noget, der ikke spiller?
<nikolaj_basher> stix, kørte qemu og der virkede kvm ikke og kunne faktisk ikke få det til at virke
<stix> nikolaj_basher: du skal vist bruge en speciel version a qemu for at få kvm til at virke
<nikolaj_basher> stix, må lige læse lidt om det
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], vmware er betallingssoftware, eller er det kun nogle af produkterne?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: så vidt jeg husker kan man få en player som er gratis at bruge (kan vistnok ikke lave images)
<dmcn> det er rigtigt, de har playeren, som fungerer fint uden betaling
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: så ja, det er vist kun nogle af produkterne
<nikolaj_basher> ok, tror jeg kikker lidt på virtualbox
<dmcn> server kan også fås uden betaling, men den er ikke så brugbar på desktops - her er Desktop-versionen bedre, men den koster penge :)
<nikolaj_basher> det er ret simpelt ud
<dmcn> det er det også - og meget brugbart
<nikolaj_basher> skal nemlig bruge det så jeg er fri for at genstarte når jeg skal bruge et winprogram
<nikolaj_basher> virtualbox kører bare
<soren> dmcn: VMWare Server eksisterer ikke mere.
<Ubuntubruger7> hej
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har en asus eee pc 1000hd der kører med ubuntu. Jeg har glemt mit password og username.... hvordan får jeg det resat?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-24
<TLE> ?spørgsmål Findes der en kommando til at flytte et program til et bestemt skrivebord?
<dmcn> TLE, du kan angive en keyboard shortcut til det
<[dmp]> TLE: wmctrl kan, så vidt jeg kan se
<TLE> dmcn: jeg har brug for en kommando
<TLE> [dmp]: prøver den straks
<TLE> [dmp]: det ser ud til at kunne det jeg vil, tak
<[dmp]> TLE: det var så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-26
<rtorto> ?sprøgsmål Hej er der nogen der har en masse forstand på pulseaudio. Jeg får det samme output i både højtalere(stik bag på pc) og hovedtelefoner(stik foran) når jeg vælger analog output connector, og intet output når jeg vælger analog headphones connector. Hvordan får jeg det til at opføre sig ordentligt?
<MikeDK> rtorto, har ikke noget med pulseaudio at gøre med med alsa konfigurationen der ikke helt understøtter dit hardwaresetup som den skal, men det KAN ordnes, prøv eventuelt at søge på ubuntuforums.org på dit problem
<MikeDK> ved der er nogle alsa guides derinde et eller andet sted til lige netop det problem der
<rtorto> MikeDK: Ok, tak det var efterhånden også det jeg var kommet frem til
<MikeDK> men prøv lige at søge lidt på derinde og se om ikke du kan finde nogle guides på det, jeg blir nød til at hoppe under dynen
<MikeDK> og eventuelt hvis det er en laptop du sidder med som har problemet, så tilføj laptop modellen i søgekriteriet
<rtorto> will do, tak for hjælpen
<ghydda> msg
<MikeDK> ghydda, hvis du har et spørgsmål så bare stil det
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<pixiarvai> ja ... og hvad er spørgsmålet ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har en iphone som jeg gerne ville overføre noget musik til.. men programmet som jeg bruger (banshee)  lukker dessværre hele tiden ned, når iphonen er tilsluttet
<pixiarvai> det ved jeg desværre intet om. du må enten se om der er andre herinde, som har svaret, eller skrive dit spørgsmål i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger8> hvordan løser jeg det problem..
<Ubuntubruger8> har dessværre ikke windows/mac i hjemmet
<Ubuntubruger8> så jeg kan ikke bruge monopol apple itunes. til noget som helst
<pixiarvai> sidder der et hukommelseskort i sådan en ? .. på min datters mobil, skal jeg pille kortet ud, og smide det i pc'en, for at kunne kopiere musik ind
<Ubuntubruger8> nej dessværre..
<Ubuntubruger8> men normalt plejer jeg at kunne overføre/sync med iphonen,, men det er ikke tilfældet nu
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> så det har virket ? ... har du ændret på opsætningen
<Ubuntubruger8> nope:D
<Ubuntubruger8> men det jeg tror ville virke er at hvis jeg slettede programmet . og geninstallede den
<pixiarvai> der er helt sikkert nogle i forum med ubuntu/iphone, så de må da vide mere end mig hehe
<Ubuntubruger8> nåhhh oki..
<Ubuntubruger8> hvilket område har du styr på
<Ubuntubruger8> har du styr på så noget som boot'e osv
<pixiarvai> hvis du sletter banshee, så kontroller først om programmet har en skjult mappe i din hjemmemappe .. der kan være en mappe med opsætningsfiler, og hvis man bare geninstallere programmet, vil opsætningen måske ikke blive ændret
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ville meget gerne tilbage til windows på min bærbar computer..
<Ubuntubruger8> nåhh oka.. men jeg tror jeg finder et andet alternativ end banshee
<pixiarvai> vil du have win til at stå som første priotet i grub ved boot ?
<Ubuntubruger8> det havde været fedt hvis itunes. lavede et program til ubuntu.. selvom ubuntu kun dækker 1 procent af market
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad er grub
<pixiarvai> den bootmenu der kommer lige når man starter
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har en usb nøgle som jeg gerne ville boot fra.
<jarlen> Det er lidt et spørgsmål om nogen ville have lyst til at bruge iTunes, det er et temmelig elendigt program på Windows, og vil næppe være bedre på Linux ;-)
<Ubuntubruger8> men der kommer en sort skærm frem med en blinkende dims
<pixiarvai> lyder som en fejl i install'en på usb-stick
<Ubuntubruger8> nåhh oka. jeg må hellere brænde filerne på en cd
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har nok valgt en forkert format
<Ubuntubruger8> skulle nok have brugt nftl end fat32
<pixiarvai> eller forsøgt med en 64 bit udgave ?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej 84
<Ubuntubruger8> ups 32
<pixiarvai> det skulle virke med 32 bit .. prøv at hente en ny iso, og opret et nyt usb-stick
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg orker ikke nu.:D senere :D
<pixiarvai> helt ok
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har fundet et bedre program Method One - Rhythmbox
<pixiarvai> og det virker så nu ?
<Ubuntubruger8> som os var som standart i de ældre ubuntu versioner:D
<Ubuntubruger8> nej jeg prøver at hente den
<Ubuntubruger8> hvordan kan man hente programmer fra terminalen
<jarlen> wget link
<Ubuntubruger8> er det ikke sudo get apt +navn
<jarlen> hvis du vil downloade
<pixiarvai> jeg er så groet fast med VLC hehe ............ sudo apt-get install "navn på program"
<jarlen> apt-get install navn hvis du vil installere fra pakkesystemet
<jarlen> glem wget, jeg misforstod lige spørgsmålet :-)
<pixiarvai> jarlen, og glemte sudo hehehe
<Ubuntubruger8> og pakkesystemmet
<Ubuntubruger8> er så nok en kæmpe database
<Ubuntubruger8> med alt muligt godt
<pixiarvai> 32.000+ programmer hvis jeg husker rigtigt
<Ubuntubruger8> det var da temmelig mange
<Ubuntubruger8> det sjove er at de alle er gratis:D
<pixiarvai> ja, der er vist til de første par timers test :D
<jarlen> pixiarvai: nej det var med vilje
<pixiarvai> jarlen, ok
<pixiarvai> 33,183 programmer har jeg i softwarecenter, og der er sikkert lidt flere i nyere udgivelser end 10.04
<Ubuntubruger8> hvordan gør man en gammel langsom computer hurtigere. kender du ikke en kode som deaktivere alle ekstra services
<Ubuntubruger8> det har taget mig en evighed at downloade Rhythmbox
<pixiarvai> hvilken udgave af ubuntu kører du med ?
<pixiarvai> og hvor meget Ram har den pc ?
<Ubuntubruger8> 10.11 eller 11.10
<Ubuntubruger8> 512
<Ubuntubruger8> kb:D
<Ubuntubruger8> ej mb
<Ubuntubruger8> men det burde være nok:D
<pixiarvai> det er lige på grænsen af hvad man skal bruge, min datters er dog på ubuntu/med 512 mb ram, så det kan da virke ..... i 11.10 er der vist ikke så meget man kan pille ved under "opstartsprogrammer", men du kan da lige kontrollere, om du har fået sat unødvendige programmer på listen
<Ubuntubruger8> aha oki:D jeg ville gerne købe  noget mere ham.. men det er da skide svært at finde et ram kort som passer til ens computer
<Ubuntubruger8> ram??
<pixiarvai> det er ikke så svært at finde Ram-klodser, SP er mere om der kan proppes mere i pc'en heh
<jarlen> Du kan evt. prøve med et andet desktop end Gnome
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ved ikke engang hvad gnome er
<pixiarvai> Xubuntu kunne måske være en løsning
<pixiarvai> jarlen, 11.10 er med Unity, og det kræver vist lidt mere en Gnome
<pixiarvai> http://www.xubuntu.org/  ...... der er et fint lille screenshot, så kan du se hvad xubuntu er
<jarlen> pixiarvai: med 512 ram vil jeg nok alligevel overveje at hoppe til noget mere letvægts, xfce eller hvad man nu er til
<pixiarvai> enig
<Ubuntubruger8> xubuntu så da bedre ud en ubuntu:D
<pixiarvai> så giv det et forsøg
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ordner det imorgen.:D
<pixiarvai> jeg kan heller ikke lide skrivebordsmiljøet i 11.10 (Unity)
<Ubuntubruger8> det samme her.. og programmerne er gemt væk alle mulige vejne..
<Ubuntubruger8> men jeg kunne ikke få iphone til at virke med  Rhythmbox
<Ubuntubruger8> total hovedpine
<pixiarvai> er du med i forum ? .. det kunne måske redde dig fra hovedpine fremover :D
<pixiarvai> ubuntudanmark supporter også xubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> har prøvet .. det tager 1000 år før det svarer:D har prøvet med et andet spørgsmål :D
<Ubuntubruger8> min computer kommer til at lide af rust før de svarer
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe:D
<pixiarvai> hehehe
<pixiarvai> det kommer nok an på hvad man spørger om, nogle tråde er løst på under 5 minutter, og andre bliver det aldrig
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg prøver lige selv. hvis ikke jeg kan fikse det problem så må jeg stille spørgsmålet o forum.. men hvordan kan man se hvilke coder man har indtastet i terminalen..
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan huske at en nørd fik mig til at skrive en code engang.. så virkede totalt skåmelt
<pixiarvai> åben terminalen, og tryk på "pil op"
<Ubuntubruger8> aha hvad er det her om sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pixiarvai> den er helt ok
<Ubuntubruger8> oka tak:D
<pixiarvai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pixiarvai> god pakke i øvrigt
<Ubuntubruger8> hehe har ikke brug for den.. kan ikke finde ud af det afligevel:D
<pixiarvai> du kan have brugt den uden at vide det .. det er en samling af codecs, som man bruger til musikafspillere
<Ubuntubruger8> aaahaa:D
<Ubuntubruger8> '
<Ubuntubruger8> :D
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-27
<simon> min usb-creator virker ikke.
<jarlen> øv
<simon> jeg følger tutorialet på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , men den fejler på et tidspunkt og siger at den ikke kan læse fra en /tmp/-fil
<simon> jeg kan lige prøve igen.
<jarlen> ellers kan du prøve unetbootin
<jarlen> det er også i software center
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-28
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål: Hvordan laver jeg et share i ubuntu som kan bruges af brugere der findes i samba
<Ubuntubruger8> men ikke brugere som ikke findes
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kig i Ubuntu Community Documentation
<Ubuntubruger8> link, tak :)
<lars_t_h> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba er et godt sted at starte
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ^
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-29
<Daniel_S_P> Goddag!
<Daniel_S_P> Eller Godaften! :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-21
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-22
<Ubuntubruger2> hej der ude, er der nogen som kan hjælpe mig med et skærm problem?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål hej der ude, er der nogen som kan hjælpe mig med et skærm problem?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-26
<brianmunk> efter at have kørt crunchbang (en debian basteret disto) i en tid, besluttede jeg mig for at prøve 12.10 med xfce Lubuntu, og køre openbox på den. Men kæden er hoppet af et sted for mit ethernet kort hedder ikke eth0 men p6p1, er det en ny ubuntu standard?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-27
<lars_t_h> brianmunk, det er sådan man gør i BSD systemerne, jeg ved ikke om Linux kerne udviklerne har besluttet om det skal være lige sådan - men hvis det ikke hedder eth0 er da en vis sandsynlighed for at det er tilfældet nu
<lars_t_h> brianmunk, det er det der er sket: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Consistent-names-for-network-interfaces-1180510.html
<Ubuntubruger5> download af NZB filer. Hvordan?
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger5: sabnzbplus er god
<cgtdk> det var hurtigt
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-22
<Ubuntubruger1> er der nogen online ?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg vil gerne have hjælp til hvilken Ubuntu version jeg bør installere på min Fujitsu Q2010. intel 1,2 core solo. 1gb ram.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-23
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Hvordan installerer man LTS 12.04 fra et USB image til en ny partition på samme USB medie?
<kasperd> Jeg har downloadet ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso og skrevet den til USB mediet.
<kasperd> Der er nu en partition, der fylder de første ~700MB af USB mediet, og resten er fri plads.
<kasperd> Jeg kan boote live systemet og komme ind i installeren.
<kasperd> Og fra installeren kan jeg oprette en partion, som gør brug af den resterende plads.
<kasperd> Men når den prøver at formatere partitionen kommer der en fejl.
<kasperd> Tilsyneladende er det fordi /dev/sda er mountet.
<kasperd> Så vil kernen åbenbart ikke acceptere, at der skrives til /dev/sda2.
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved hvordan man kommer forbi det problem?
<MikeDK> Du skal sige JA til at den unmounter før den går videre med installations-processen, som den som regel popper op med et lille vindue i midten af skærmen. hvis du vælger NEJ til det, så vil den ikke fortsætte med installationen eller netop lave fejl
<kasperd> Det spørgsmål er jeg ikke blevet stillet.
<MikeDK> hhmm
<kasperd> Kan det tænkes at nogle tidligere spørgsmål skal besvares på en bestemt måde, for at få den valgmulighed?
<MikeDK> når du trykker INSTALL ikonet og går igennem de der første skridt, iog videre ind til partitioneringen hvor du enten selv ka vælge at gøre det manuelt eller lade installeren gøre det automatisk. så skulle der gerne poppe et lille vindue op i midten af skærmen.
<MikeDK> Nej skulle ikke være nødvendigt du skal bare huske at læse de små beskeder der kommer frem. det er vel det samme på windows? og mac? vel
<kasperd> Jeg mener også det var det jeg prøvede før. Lad mig lige genstarte.
<MikeDK> Yeps, og prøv fra start af igen
<MikeDK> fornuftigt
<kasperd> Først bliver jeg bedt om at vælge sprog, og vælge mellem live systemet eller installation.
<kasperd> Jeg vælger engelsk og installation.
<kasperd> SÃ¥ bliver jeg spurgt om jeg vil downloade opdateringer undervejs, og om jeg vil installere tredjepartssoftware (som tilsyneladende betyder en MP3 afspiller).
<kasperd> Den fortæller mig desuden at jeg har nok fri diskplads, samt at jeg kører på batteri og ikke har netforbindelse.
<kasperd> Kræves der en netforbindelse for at unmounte /dev/sda?
<MikeDK> aaaah måske du skal vælge live instedet for, og så starte installeren fra livesystemet. KA måske være en bug et eller andet sted i installeren og samarbejdet imellem live-systemet og den direkte installer
<MikeDK> nej der kræves ikke netforbindelse til at unmounte
<MikeDK> det SKULLE installeren gerne klare af sig selv
<kasperd> Ok, jeg trykkede back og valgte live system i stedet.
<MikeDK> med mindre du ber den om IKKE at unmounte
<MikeDK> okay
<kasperd> Nu prøver jeg at starte installeren herfra.
<kasperd> Så skal jeg vælge sprog igen.
<kasperd> Så får jeg samme to spørgsmål som før. Jeg vælger at installere MP3 og ikke downloade opdateringer.
<kasperd> Så bliver jeg spurgt om jeg vil prøve et af de tilgængelige WiFi access points.
<kasperd> Jeg siger nej til det.
<kasperd> SÃ¥ bliver jeg spurgt om den skal slette hele disken eller jeg selv vil partitionere.
<kasperd> Før sagde jeg, at jeg selv vil partitionere.
<kasperd> Jeg prøver at vælge, at jeg selv vil partitionere.
<kasperd> I partitioneringen har jeg valgt /dev/sda5 som rodpartition, og vælger at fortsætte installationen.
<MikeDK> ?spørgsmål En af jer andre her i kanalen der lige ka tage over her? jeg blir nød til at smutte
<kasperd> Den advarer mig om at jeg ikke har swap. Det går nok, jeg har 4GB RAM.
<kasperd> Og så får jeg fejlmeldingen igen.
<kasperd> Jeg prøver lige at sætte mig et netkabel og prøver igen.
<MikeDK> Netkabel hjælper ikke på dit problem, du skal tilbage og sørg lige for at læse lidt om partitionering på linux
<MikeDK> Du skal sætte din partition ordenligt op. inden du fortsætter med install.
<MikeDK> hvor mange GB har du ledigt til install?
<kasperd> 63GB fri diskplads.
<kasperd> Netkabel hjalp ikke.
<MikeDK> Nej, klart, netkabel virker ikke på dit problem som jeg skrev før. men hav lidt tålmodighed, for folk herinde er sindsygt dovne når de skal hjælpe nye brugere. Det er desværre ikke noget nyt
<kasperd> Jeg får samme fejl, hvis jeg vælger at den skal bruge hele disken.
<kasperd> Jeg ikke ny bruger, det er bare første gang jeg prøver at installere fra USB.
<MikeDK> Jeg blir nød til at smutte håber der kommer nogen og hjælper dig, ellers er der forum
<MikeDK> aaah okay
<MikeDK> så smid lige en tråd på forum med dit problem, husk at påføre så meget info som overhovedet muligt. hvad du har af hardware og hvilken version og så videre og så videre.
<kasperd> Nå, da jeg bad den om at bruge hele disken fik den åbenbart wipet live systemets bootloader. Jeg skriver lige image på USB mediet og prøver igen.
<kasperd> Jeg tænker at det er meningen jeg på en eller anden måde skal have den til at mounte /dev/sda1 i stedet for /dev/sda
<kasperd> I /cdrom/casper/initrd.lz/scripts/casper fandt jeg en indstilling, der hedder live-media-path
<kasperd> Nah, det er path i filsystemet, ikke en path til partitionen.
<gaffa> /dev/sda er hele det rå medie. Når du har skrevet til din USB pind igen dd if=isofil.iso of=/dev/sda, så kan du (ikke fra USB system) prøve at opstarte GParted eller anden system og derfra oprette en partition for resten af pladsen.
<gaffa> "GParted eller anden system" == partitionsværktøj
<gaffa> men ehm.. hvorfor er et liv system ikke godt nok?
<gaffa> s/liv/live/
<kasperd> Fordi jeg har brug for at gemme nogle data.
<gaffa> kasperd; hvad med at udvide den eksisterende live partition fra dit normale system?
<gaffa> ..eller som før sagt oprette en partition fra dit normale system.
<kasperd> Jeg tror ikke jeg får noget ud af at udvide et iso9660 filsystem.
<gaffa> Prøv de to muligheder jeg skitserer.
<kasperd> Nu har jeg selv fundet svaret.
<gaffa> Hvad gjorde du :)?
<kasperd> Man skal ind på grub kommandolinjen og tilføje toram
<kasperd> Så kopierer den filerne ind på en ramdisk, så kan /dev/sda unmountes
<gaffa> Det er også en måde at gøre det :)
<kasperd> En anden måde at gøre det på ville vist have været at tilføje LIVEMEDIA=/dev/sda1 til grub kommandolinjen.
<kasperd> Hmm. Den gennemførte installationen, bortset fra at den ikke ville installere grub.
<kasperd> LIVEMEDIA=/dev/sda1 ser også ud til at virke.
<kasperd> Men hvorfor vil den ikke installere grub?
<kasperd> Er 32 sectors/track ikke nok?
<Ubuntubruger4> hey
<kasperd> Hmm. Grub kunne se at /dev/sda var et gyldigt iso9660 filsystem, og så nægtede den at installere derpå.
<kasperd> Der må også have været et andet skridt, som ikke blev færdiggjort, for da jeg installerede grub manuelt bagefter kunne systemet ikke boote.
<kasperd> Eller retter sagt, den gik i stå under opstarten (umiddelbart efter cups var blevet startet).
<kasperd> Så jeg kørte installationen forfra og denne gang bad jeg den om at slette /dev/sda1 (hvor installeren selv var blevet indlæst fra).
<kasperd> Så kørte installationen til ende uden fejl, og systemet virkede efterfølgende.
<kasperd> Nu mangler jeg bare at finde ud af, hvordan man får Ubuntu 12.04 til at se lige så pæn ud som ældre versioner.
<Ubuntubruger7> Virker ubuntu når man har haft windows 8?
<kasperd> Det skulle ikke være noget problem
<Ubuntubruger7> Hver gang jeg starter computeren siger den bare ubuntu er ugyldigt?
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvad gør jeg forkert?
<kasperd> Hvordan har du installeret Ubuntu på den?
<kasperd> Og installerede du Ubuntu før eller efter Windows?
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har installeret det fra deres Hjemmeside og taget den med meget support der var vidst 2 og vælge mellem og så bare udpakket filerne og installeret Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger7> efter
<kasperd> Vil det sige at du brugte den installer, der kørte fra Windows?
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja
<kasperd> Den installer har jeg aldrig prøvet.
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvad har du prøvet? :)
<kasperd> Jeg har lige installeret Ubuntu 12.04.3 fra en USB stik.
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvordan gjorde du det?
<kasperd> Det var lidt tricky fordi jeg ville installere Ubuntu på den samme USB stik.
<kasperd> Jeg downloadede bare ISO filen og skrev den direkte til USB stikken.
<Ubuntubruger7> Kan det virke hvis man har en ekstern harddisk?
<kasperd> Så jeg overskrev partitionstabel og det hele på USB stikken.
<kasperd> Om det er en ekstern harddisk eller en USB stik gør ikke nogen forskel.
<kasperd> Begge dele kan virke.
<Ubuntubruger7> Så du overførte bare ISO-filen til din usb stik og hvad så?
<kasperd> Pointen var at jeg lagde ikke ISO filen som en fil på USB stikket.
<kasperd> Jeg skrev den direkte til mediet.
<kasperd> Hvordan man gør det på Windows ved jeg ikke.
<kasperd> Jeg har brugt Linux siden før man kunne installere det fra Windows.
<Ubuntubruger7> Altså jeg har stadig Windows kørende lige nu og ved ikke helt hvordan jeg skal få installeret Ubuntu på den...
<Ubuntubruger7> Haha okay :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg er bare træt af Windows 8
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er til dato det værste styresystem
<kasperd> SÃ¥ hver gang jeg har forberedt et Linux installationsmedie er det sket fra Linux.
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er jo nemt så.
<kasperd> Det viste sig at være lidt udfordrende at installere Ubuntu fra et USB stik til samme USB stik.
<kasperd> Havde man installeret det mellem to USB medier havde det nok været nemmere.
<kasperd> Men tilbage til dit problem.
<kasperd> Jeg har lige to spørgsmål for at forstå, hvad det er du har prøvet.
<kasperd> Du startede altså med at starte en installer fra Windows.
<kasperd> Kan du lige fortælle mig, om Windows kører videre imens, eller om installeren lukker Windows ned for at skifte over til Linux?
<kasperd> Og hvad er det du gør under opstarten for at vælge om det er Linux eller Windows du vil starte?
<Ubuntubruger7> Det jeg gjorde var at installere selve ISO-filen fra Ubuntu's hjemmeside, og da den så var installeret udpakkede jeg alle filerne. Derefter installerede jeg så filen med programmet Linux. Så brugte den lige 1-2 minutters tid på at installere og så stod der jeg skulle genstarte min computer.Da den så genstartede stod der at filen var ugyldig og jeg skulle starte min PC i Windows 8.1, som er det der ligger på den nu
<kasperd> Jeg synes lidt det lyder som om du slet ikke har fået installeret noget.
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg ved ikke helt hvad der er galt har aldrig prøvet at installere det før jo ;)
<kasperd> Kan det tænkes at den var ved at starte installeren, da du fik beskeden om, at filen er ugyldig?
<Ubuntubruger7> Ved det ikke der stod bare at der var en fejl på selve filen
<kasperd> Hvilken fil?
<kasperd> Stod der et filnavn?
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja
<Ubuntubruger7> en masse 000000
<Ubuntubruger7> og noget med ubuntu navnet
<Ubuntubruger7> Kan ikke huske det præcist
<kasperd> Jeg har lidt en mistanke om at det var Windows der gav fejlmeldingen.
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg tænker det samme
<kasperd> Jeg tror den har været ved at prøve at starte Linux fra Windows.
<Ubuntubruger7> Fordi jeg ved at der ikke er noget galt med filen
<Ubuntubruger7> Præcis!
<kasperd> Og det kan være at den måde det bliver gjort på ikke virker med nyeste Windows.
<kasperd> Så jeg tror du skal prøve at starte installeren på en anden måde.
<kasperd> Hvilken ISO er det du har downloadet?
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg prøver med usb stik nu
<Ubuntubruger7> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<Ubuntubruger7> det er det den heedder
<kasperd> Ok. Og er det en 64 bits maskine du bruger?
<kasperd> Jeg tror nu ikke den fejl du fik afhænger af om det er 32 eller 64 bits.
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja det går jeg da ud fra der er 4 mb ram og den er kun et halvt år gammel. jeg er 99 % sikker på det er 64 bit
<Ubuntubruger7> Gb*
<kasperd> Du mener GB
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja.
<kasperd> mb står for millibit, Gb står for gigabit.
<Ubuntubruger7> Min fejl :)
<Ubuntubruger7> ..
<kasperd> Du er ved at prøve med USB stik?
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja men den ligger stadig som ISO fil på usb stikken?
<kasperd> Ja, du skal bruge et værktøj til at skrive ISO filen direkte til stikken.
<kasperd> Når du gør det vil alt hvad der har ligget på den USB stik blive slettet.
<kasperd> Jeg tror værktøjet til det ligger et sted på USB stikket.
<Ubuntubruger7> brænd på disk?
<Ubuntubruger7> zip?
<kasperd> Den her URL lyder brugbar:
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad er det for et værktøj?
<kasperd> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har gjort noget helt andet :D
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg prøver at følge instruktionerne på siden der :)
<kasperd> Husk at den nok sletter alt hvad du har haft liggende på USB stik.
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er ligemeget
<Ubuntubruger7> har intet vigtigt på det her :)
<kasperd> Godt
<Ubuntubruger7> det ser ud til den installere på min usb stik nu
<Ubuntubruger7> tusind tak hvis det virker
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad skal jeg gøre når den er færdig?
<kasperd> Boote fra den.
<kasperd> Er det samme computer du kører IRC fra, som du vil installere den på?
<Ubuntubruger7> IRC?
<kasperd> Afhængig af din BIOS opsætning kan det være nødvendigt at trykke på en F-tast under opstarten for at vælge at starte fra USB.
<kasperd> IRC er den protokol man bruger til chat forums.
<gaffa> kasperd; kender du en Loke Dupont ?
<kasperd> Nej
<gaffa> Okay, det kunne jo være med det efternavn :)
<kasperd> Min fars fætter eller gran-fætter har lavet noget slægtsforskning, måske ved han noget.
<gaffa> Han var på IRC for en del år siden i tilknytning til udvikleren.dk og c++ kanalen. Good times :P
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-24
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Hvordan deaktiverer man den tastaturgenvej som viser launcheren ude i venstre side?
<kasperd> Jeg kører Ubuntu LTS 12.04.3
<kasperd> Jeg har sat den op til at skjule launcheren automatisk.
<kasperd> Jeg har sat nogle tastaturgenveje op til at starte programmer med super+bogstav
<kasperd> Men nogle gange kommer launcheren frem, når jeg trykker på en af de kombinationer.
<kasperd> Og opsætningen med tastaturgenveje viser ikke at der skulle være nogen genvej bundet til super alene.
<kasperd> Så hvordan slår jeg den så fra?
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Jeg savner muligheden for at trække en vindue og få det til at snappe til siden af et andet vindue, ligesom man kunne i tidligere Ubuntu versioner. Er der nogen som har fundet ud af, hvordan man slår det til?
<bosim> kasperd, måske du i compiz konfigurationen kan slå det fra
<bosim> har ik selv rodet med det, jeg syntes det er meget rart altid at have lanucheren
<kasperd> Jeg har kigget på compiz konfigurationen. Snapping var allerede slået til, det virkede på kanten af skærmen men ikke på kanten af andre vinduer.
<kasperd> Genvej til launcheren er vel ikke i compiz konfigurationen?
<kasperd> Det var åbenbart i compiz konfigurationen. Jeg skulle ind under desktop og unity plugin.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-26
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Nogen som kan anbefale en letvægts virtualisering, der kan kører på Ubuntu? Det eneste den skal bruges til er at hoste et par Mercurial repositories, som kan tilgås over ssh.
<nikolaj_basher> kasperd, virtualbox er let at arbejde med. Hvis jeg har forstået dit spørgsmål
<kasperd> Med letvægts mente jeg at den har begrænset forbrug af RAM, disk og CPU. Om den er let at bruge er måske ikke så vigtigt.
<kasperd> Jeg prøver virtualbox.
<cyberg33kDK> Hvad med Kvm ?
<kasperd> Kan kvm bruges på en standard kerne?
<kasperd> Eller kræver det at der laves om på host systemet?
<cyberg33kDK> Det ved jeg ikke, skal selv i en nær fremtid til at kigge nærmere på kvm.
<kasperd> Næste spørgsmål er hvad der er godt at installere inde i virtualbox. En komplet Ubuntu installation virker som overkill.
<gaffa> kasperd; Jeg ville vælge en skrabet Debian. Jeg bruger selv kvm til både windows og linux.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-24
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål - er der nogen der ved hvordan man bedst kan skaffe en udvikler-egnet bærbar med Ubuntu pre-installeret?
<Nebulus> Et bud kunne være
<Nebulus> http://www.dell.com/dk/virksomheder/p/xps-13-linux/pd?refid=xps-13-linux&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true
<Ubuntubruger2> den sælges vist ikke online mere
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg ved ikke om det betyder at den er helt stoppet
<Nebulus> Okay :-/
<Ubuntubruger2> men tak for tippet ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-27
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej Jeg vil høre om, der er en der kan hjælpe mig. Mit problem er, at jeg har en kollega, der har ubuntu på sin computer, hvor der kommer forkerte tegn frem, når hun trykker på disse taster æøå'¨´´-½
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-29
<Cybergeeek> morn
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej,,,, har en gammel bærbar som jeg vil køre ubuntu på,,,, skal jeg bare vælge den første og bedst 32 bit version
<Ubuntubruger8> CPU = 32 bit
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-27
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-28
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej KSor her - er der nogen ?
<Ubuntubruger3> KSor her - er der nogen ?
<Ubuntubruger2> KSor her - er der nogen ?
<cgt> Jeg er her, men det er tvivlsomt, at jeg kan hjælpe dig med noget.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har problemer med FLERE SKRIVEBORDE i Lubuntu 16.04
<cgt> hvad er problemet?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg sidder IKKE ved maskinen - men hjælper en anden via telefon
<cgt> Det lyder praktisk :-)
<Ubuntubruger2> Han har ikke sit normale skrivebord med i konerne på men et stort set tomt skrivebord
<cgt> på alle skrivebordene?
<Ubuntubruger2> Kan man ikke få fjernet "de ekstra skriveborde" han MOSKE khar fået lavet
<cgt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/616522/how-can-i-remove-the-second-desktop-on-lubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2> når han klikker på hver af de 2 skriveborder ser de ENS ud og kun med få ikoner
<cgt> Og det var anderledes før han fik lavet et ekstra skrivebord?
<cgt> hvilke ikoner det han mangler?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja - der var hans "normale" ikoner som han bruger i det daglige
<Ubuntubruger2> han mangler bl.a. et til TeamViever så jeg kan fjernbetjene maskinen
<Ubuntubruger2> kan han via FM starte TeamViever så jeg kan komme på
<cgt> kan han ikke finde teamviewer frem via startmenuen? der er måske ikke et?
<cgt> Jeg har ikke erfaring med Lubuntu/LXDE, men jeg mindes, at der er en "startmenu"
<Ubuntubruger2> ok jeg må prøve med ham igen over tlf - tak skal du ha !
<cgt> prøv evt. #lubuntu, hvis du taler engelsk
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej! Jeg ville downloade Ubuntu LTE, men er kommet i tvivl om hvorvidt filen kun er til en AMD processor? idet filnavne?t ender med amd64
<cgt> amd64-processorarkitekturen bruges også af Intel
<cgt> Så nej, det er ikke kun til AMD-processorer. Andre gængse 64-bit-processorer er kompatible.
<Ubuntubruger5> Vil det sige at jeg roligt kan hente og installere amd64 selv om jeg har en intel i3 64?
<cgt> Ja
<Ubuntubruger5> mange tak :o)
<cgt> velbekomme
#ubuntu-dk 2018-01-22
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål er der nogle på der har mulighed for at hjælpe? Mvh Patric
#ubuntu-dk 2019-01-22
<Ubuntubruger2> hei.. jeg har lige købt en brugt bærbar med ubuntu på. jeg  vil gerne ha fabrikindstillet den. men kender ikke dette styre system
#ubuntu-dk 2019-01-27
<benjaoming> Hey, er der nogen, som bruger 18.04, som har opdaget, at ens skærm er frossen i Gnome, når man vender tilbage fra låst skærm eller standby? Altså at hele skærmens indhold afsløres, og man skal logge ind igen via Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<benjaoming> Det er sket efter opdateringer
